# Help on mantaining desert combat boots.



## Tyler_Flint (13 Apr 2012)

Hello, I have a pair of CF issue desert combat boots and I was wondering whta the best way was to maintain them. Ie; certain products to apply to them ect. Any help you folks could offer would be much appreciated. Thanks.  :camo:


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Apr 2012)

You throw them in the trash and get a decent pair...


----------



## Towards_the_gap (13 Apr 2012)

What he said..

But seriously, they are designed to be worn in hot dusty dry places, so all you can really do is wash them and dry them, there are no products that I have heard people applying. Nevertheless, if they are the issue boots then do yourself a favour and sell them/burn them/bury them. They are junk.


----------



## Tyler_Flint (14 Apr 2012)

They were a gift from a friends father who served in Afghanestan and they are brand new (or atleast were when I got them) And I find them quite comfortable. I asked for help reguarding maintaining them, not for everyones pesonal opinion on the quality of the boots. (not trying to be rude)  :camo:


----------



## aesop081 (14 Apr 2012)

Tyler_Flint said:
			
		

> (not trying to be rude)



You were successful nonetheless.

Clean them regularly, that is all you can do.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Apr 2012)

Tyler_Flint said:
			
		

> They were a gift from a friends father who served in Afghanestan and they are brand new (or atleast were when I got them) And I find them quite comfortable.* I asked for help reguarding maintaining them*, not for everyones pesonal opinion on the quality of the boots. (not trying to be rude)  :camo:



Asked and answered....



			
				Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> What he said..
> 
> But seriously, they are designed to be worn in hot dusty dry places, *so all you can really do is wash them and dry them*, there are no products that I have heard people applying. Nevertheless, if they are the issue boots then do yourself a favour and sell them/burn them/bury them. They are junk.


----------

